# What kind of pigeon is this guy...



## CrlyJRT131 (Nov 12, 2007)

he was found outside behind a coffee shop, could anyone tell me anything about him? Right now he is being kept at the animal hospital. Here is his picture, right now we are calling him Pete!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A Modena!
And a very beautiful one at that. :]
I'm glad you found the poor guy because if you didn't he would have died. Modenas are (as you can tell) a bit fluffy and big, so they have a harder time getting away from both sky and ground predators.

Hope he turns out to be a great friend :]
- Becky


----------



## CrlyJRT131 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you very much! Somebody I work with found him on her way to work. Now that I know what he is I can find out more about him! He makes us all laugh when he does his coocoocoooo noise and dances when we come in the room!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

it is a modena i know a couple breeders around me=]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, definitely a Modena. Are you going to adopt this bird?

Terry


----------



## CrlyJRT131 (Nov 12, 2007)

I was thinking about it. I want to try and find his home first, does anyone know of any way to go about that? I'm going to look in the lost and found in the paper and see if I find anything. He probably misses his home! In the mean time, I don't want him just stuck in a little metal cage at the animal hospital either! So I was thinking about making him a cage, it would probably have to be outside because there's not much room in the house. I would feel bad keeping him in the basement!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the bird has a band you can post it on 911 pigeon alert and they can help locate the owner, if it doesn't have a band then all you can do is advertise to find the owner.

If the owner can't be located I'm sure someone here would take him/her in a heartbeat.


----------



## CrlyJRT131 (Nov 12, 2007)

Is anyone interested in this Modena? Our exotic doctor thinks that it is a male.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

I also know a few folks that have them and they can be mean also......


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie Modena you have there. Where in general are you located? We may have members nearby who are interested if you don't find the owner. Leave his exact description out of the lost and found ad if you post one, and have anyone calling describe him (you don't want someone picking him up that isn't his owner). It sounds like he is a pet from his actions.  Some Modenas can be a bit aloof and hard-headed but I don't think they are a mean pigeon. When they are aggressive it is usually towards a pigeon and not a human, so I wouldn't worry about that at all.  Make sure he has some red grit to eat as well as his seeds, as they need grit to digest their seeds. And please keep us updated, we love to hear follow-up stories.


----------



## CrlyJRT131 (Nov 12, 2007)

I live in Rhode Island.


----------

